# Emergency Help / Available Help List



## Chuck Smith

Please reply to this thread if you are willing to help out other plowers. This is if you can help get them unstuck, help cover a route if they lose a truck, or can help other Members of Plow Site in any way pertaining to plowing or de-icing. Please DO NOT reply with any for sale items, post those in the proper forum. If you are looking for sub contractors, or want work as a sub contractor, post it on this thread. This thread will be used to gauge if it would be best to create a new forum here on Plow Site.

Please do NOT post cell phone numbers on this thread. 
Please be sure to edit your profile and add what State you are from. 
Please PM those in your area with your cell # rather than posting it here. 
Please feel free to post your office phone number, company name, etc, just no cell numbers.

~Chuck


----------



## HerkFE

I think this is a good idea. If I can help out anyone I would be more than happy. Feel free to contact me.

Pete

Warwick NY

:waving:


----------



## chtucker

GREAT IDEA!

Howard
Leadville Colorado
work 719 486 8297 (brewery)
Home 719 486 2183


----------



## DanG

Have two trucks. We're located near Albany, NY (just east of there.)

Work in Rensselaer County mainly.


Dan 

D. Gowie Enterprises, Inc.

Sima member


----------



## Pelican

Can help as trucks free up. I'm in.


----------



## gslam88

Count me in 

Northern Fairfield County , CT area typically... but willing to travel 

Beasley Enterprises 
203-459-1151 

Pete F:waving:


----------



## KLMlawn

I haven't seen too many menbers on here from the Long Island area ... but hey, we all could use a helping hand now and then ... I am in too.

K.L.M.
Suffolk County, Long Island, NY
(631) 224-7573


----------



## Joel B.

Always willing to help. Thank you, Chuck.

Joel Berg
Berg's Lawn & Snow
Plymouth, MN
Home: 763-550-9727

Chuck: I am curious as to why cell phone numbers are not allowed.


----------



## Clean Cut Lawns

Great Idea......... 
I'm in and looking for subs and will offer help as trucks free up...

lost 3 out of four trucks last storm what a night........


----------



## mike9497

sure i have one truck that sits

B.M.G. Landscaping
EAST HAVEN,CT
(203) 466-1771


----------



## bdsean

im located in buffalo ny and have two trucks happy to help anyone


----------



## Sno

I'm looking for sub help and also willing and able to help where I can.


----------



## John DiMartino

Ill help as trucks free up, Ive got 3 trucks,loader,a small V box ,and a backup truck. I work in the Montgomery area mostly,near I84. 

John DiMartino

DiMartino Maintenance
Walden,Ny 12586 
845-778-0501 Home
845-457-9141 Shop/Work


----------



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE

I would be happy to lend a helping hand to anyone in my area-also would not mind a little sub work either.

Simone's Lawn Service
Rick Simone
Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## litle green guy

I'd be happy to help pull someone out or help out in a jam after we free up. I'm pretty busy but if i can help someone out in my area I will.

Maddaluna Landscape
Rich Maddaluna
Bernardsville NJ


----------



## CMerLand

Chuck,

As the guy who posted a thread last year called "have plow will travel", Id be glad to be on a list to put my equipment to work when the big storm misses us (as usually occurs). As you know because of our geography, and the dreaded storm tracks central NJ can have no snow and 50 miles west or northwest of us can have 2 feet of the good stuff.

I have a 2wd F-350 dump with plow and Fisher Speedcaster Spreader, and two 4wd F-250's with 8 foot plows. Would prefer to open a line of communication prior to an actual storm with interested contractors, so we have a clue of where we might be headed if needed, and to work out the details regarding payment rates, insurance certs. and the type of work (res,commercial) well be driving out too.

Hope this works out.

If you can use me, contact me at [email protected]

CMerrick


----------



## Got Grass?

Yes. Amherst/Clarence NY are my areas, willing to help out anywhere in the area. Willing to travel a distance for large storms.


----------



## Bob V

Great idea......I'm in.

Eastern Orleans County
Western Monroe County

24 Hour Snowplowing
585 682-3036
[email protected]

Bob VanWuyckhuyse


----------



## Mick

Good idea. I imagine at some point members will be grouped by area. If there is anyone in my area (Augusta to Belfast, Me.) who needs help, let me know and I'll come over as I'm able. Have a 1/2 ton and one ton, two plows and Vbox.


----------



## flakesmeangreen

Great idea! I would be willing to assist someone once my route is done or during it for a pull out or something; might need some assistance some day too. Anyone from the Lords Valley area in Pike County in here?

Tim
570-775-1846


----------



## golfmanres

sure sounds like a plan i am in virginia northern near washington Dc... pm me for more info


----------



## GMCplow

I think a list of this kind would be extremely valuable. I'd be glad to help anyone out that I could.

Steven (Saint Louis, Missouri)


----------



## long0

I think there are only a couple of us here in Colo, but some days we need all the help we can get. 

Andy
970-384-2044
970-963-2331


----------



## firemedic680

always ready to help , im in NW ohio , Bowling Green area .
Scott 419-287-1519


----------



## plowking35

I am in SE CT. Just give me a call. we have 5 trucks and 3 spreaders.
Dino


----------



## paul soccodato

im in. if your stuck, ill come get you or when im finished with the route ill help out with yours.
pm me for info 
im in yonkers, ny.


----------



## sschario

I am in for NE OH.

Steve 
330-832-9014


----------



## DYNA PLOW

i don't believe there are many on here from my area but perhaps in the future. as others have said i am willing to travel to work for someone if they are in a pinch.
J.D. skidloader
dump trailer
v box
1 truck with vplow and Dino's famous uedge
Dan Warner
1-715-745-6534


----------



## affprop

I am always willing to help as well. I am located in So. Maine, so parts of N.H. and So. Me would be for me but if needed I would travel for those that would need it. I have four trucks, 95 F-250 w/plow,83 C-30 w/9ft plow, Int w/10ft, F-350 w/plow 3 sanders. If you need the help give me a call.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Joel, in my experience, your cell # is not something you share with the world (world wide web?). If you do choose to, that is your choice, but I can think of more reasons NOT to post it than to post it. That is why I suggest we all PM those in our area to exchange cell #'s, rather than make them public. Most companies phone numbers are listed online in the yellow pages, or business white pages, so that is "public" knowledge already. Cell #'s IMO are more private, and on a need to know basis.

~Chuck


----------



## digger242j

I'm always willing to help as much as able. Once our obligations are met travelling's not out of the question either (within 50 miles drive at least. I think our insurance restricts us to that.)

I'm located at the edge of Beaver County PA that's closest to Allegheny County. Downtown Pittsburgh is where I end up all the time anyway.


----------



## fordman

Great idea, count me in.:waving:


----------



## okmetoo

I'm in 

Valparaiso, In / Nw Indidna


----------



## okmetoo

I'm In
Valparaiso, In/ NW Indiana
Dennis
219-759-2042


----------



## Alan

*I'm in*

Probably not much point in this as I'm pretty much the only member withing 50 miles or so but I'm available to anybody in the area. Base of operations is 10 miles north of Burlington, VT

Would also not mind going to someplace that was getting snow when we aren't. I still need to experience flatland snow so I can see just why it pushes so much harder than ours does.

802-893-2908


----------



## Lawn Lad

I'd be willing to help out those in the north east Ohio/Cleveland area. As well, may need help if we get that monster storm.

Douglas Freer
Lawn Lad, Inc.
Cleveland Heights, Ohio 44118
216.371.1935
216.371.1001 
[email protected]


----------



## procare1

*willing to help*

Have 10 trucks and 2 bobcats will likely be able to assist if needed in the area. Not many people in this area that are posting but maybe they are looking contact if you are looking for subs or anything.

Thanks
Jon Cross
Pro Care Services


----------



## Brother1

Definately willing to help out anyone in the Northern Westchester/Southern Putnam area of NY. Stay pretty busy during a storm but if we could help out after we're done we'd be willing to lend a hand.


----------



## wyldman

Anyone in the GTA who needs a hand,just let us know.We also do towing,truck and plow repairs,spare parts,welding,etc,and shop is usually available if you need to use it during a storm.Trucks,loaders and bobcats are also available.We will also travel if weather permits.

office (905) 459-9282
shop (905) 459-2734

[email protected] for more info.


----------



## ceaman

*Will work for snow!*

Allways looking for subs....

Allways looking to help as well...

Will travel to where the snow is as long as there is money to be made, and no snow coming down here!


----------



## JCurtis

*Always willing to help, as trucks free up...*

I'm in the lower Fairfield county part of Connecticut. Can help out if I'm not back logged.

hey Alan, Come on down, you'll see what Flatland snow is like LOTS of water... especially this Christmas Storm!!!!

This storm was really wet and all the rain during the day didnt help matters.

Just love pushin that pristine vermont powder!!!


You may get more quantity, but I bet its a lot dryer up thar in them thar hills :waving:


----------



## kawdude

i'm pretty busy working 40 hrs and plowing but i'd get someone unstuck if they needed it.



I'm bout halfway between rochester and buffalo NY


----------



## greenworldh20

*no problem*

we would be glad to help. greenworld and our subs would be glad to help out anyone in rockland, orange (ny) and northern bergen counties (nj).

cell: 845-721-5055

b--


----------



## P&J Lawncare

We are located in northwest ohio and we have 12 trucks,2 bobcats, of the 12 trucks most have v-plows and 4 have tailgate spreaders and 1 has a 10 foot v-box. We would be willing to travel as long as the snow isn't hitting our area. Lawnlad keep us in mind if you do get the big one.


----------



## BRIMOW525

Great idea Chuck! I have a 95 K2500 8' and a 83 C3500 8'. 1 Buyers spreader. In central Delaware but would travel if we have no snow and would be needed. [email protected] Plenty of insurance and about a ton of salt on had. ( I know thats not much ) Or find us at Jackson's Lawn Service. Dover De.


----------



## plowed

Count me in, I have a couple of trucks, sander, an ASV and access to much more equipment if needed.

Anyone in need in the Danbury, CT area let me know. We already cover from Bethel to Newtown to Monroe and Westport. I would be glad to help out.

Feel free to pm for Nextel radio ID, #, etc.

Regards,

John


----------



## litle green guy

oh yah we have 2 backhoes also


----------



## BIG M

Hey...I'm In...
I'd be glad to do sub work...Help out on a breakdown or anyway i can..
I'm in Somerset county..N.J.


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn

Always willing to help or be helped. Thanks for the great thread Chuck.
Office: 317 784 1444
[email protected]
www.finelineslawn.com


----------



## J.Henderson

We have 2 trucks ready to help anyone within 3 hours of us.

We are in western Illinois/eastern Iowa.


----------



## jbutch83

We are willing to help, actually we had to have some help over Christmas, had a couple of break downs, had to have someone else salt for us. We have two trucks and a tailgate spreader now, hoping to expand for next year, depending on how this year goes. North Central Indiana, about 10 minutes south of Michigan state line.

John


----------



## Joey D

I am in Arlington MA and could help if needed
781-316-8182


----------



## Snoworks

I am in for helping, assisting, other fellow plowsite members. Work out of the NW suburbs of Illinois. Have 6 trucks, 1 skidsteer, and three snowblowers. 

This is a great idea, thanks Chuck!

CGB


----------



## AtlasFBG2

I would be willing to help people out.Also willing to do sub work.


----------



## PPM

Count me in Im in Toronto, Richmond - Hill, Markham, Scarbrough, Great idea everyone!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Plow Meister

3 available trucks, all extremely reliable. I have more trucks but they stay busy. Family business.

Christopher A. Kinkade
St. John Mfg. Corp.
Griffith, IN
(219) 923-2691 home
(219) 808-9328 work


----------



## HandyHaver

Be glad to help out once my work was done. I'm located in Del. county just outside of Philly. Just have the one truck, 9'4" blade with the wings & a couple of blowers

Mark


----------



## plowman777

I would be available after my route..located in Union, Morris County NJ, will travel further if needed. 1 dodge dakota. 

Dave


----------



## Land Design

I'll help and also looking for more work plowing/salting

Land Design :waving:


----------



## Got Grass?

Odviously we have a bunch of great guys here who are willing to help eachother out.
We sould make a list with this that is somehow searchable by location... Mabey area code or zip code with a radius search?
There's gotta be some way to do it. A general state search may bring up too many people concidering how large this forum has become & is constantly growing..


----------



## Sno

Maybe a few more items in the profile that only members can view.

Like Sub pay required and sub pay offered and miles willing to travel.

Make it searchable.
?


----------



## EIB

I'm in. I'm south of Rochester NY. All My accounts are in Victor and Canandaigua. I only have one truck 03 F350 SD crew cab with a western MVP. 585-396-5964 home


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

*Re: Will work for snow!*



> _Originally posted by ceaman _
> *Allways looking for subs....
> 
> Allways looking to help as well...
> 
> Will travel to where the snow is as long as there is money to be made, and no snow coming down here! *


same for me, phone # is on the website. call the house & someone will give you my nextel #

~Nate~


----------



## CARDOCTOR

IM INTERESTED PHILA, MONTGOMERY , PA 


CALL MY SHOP 215-782-1915 JOHN


----------



## JD PLOWER

www.davetaassociates.com


----------



## Chuck Smith

Gotgrass, I already made a new forum for this. I named it Networking, and it will be under the Support & Community section. I am just waiting for final approval from Chuck K.

There we can have the thread topics be the areas. Then people in those areas can reply to those threads, or post new ones with their area as the subject. When doing a search, a person can then specify that forum only to do the search in. 

I am hoping for final approval soon, as I am going to take the time to split this thread, and move all posts to the new forum. It is going to take me a while, and with 64 replies in just one day, I hope I get approval soon! LOL

~Chuck


----------



## slplow

Im allway's glad to help out but Im short handed at the moment. my ph# is on the snow plow contractor site.


----------



## Sno

Have everyone repost Chuck..


----------



## J&JProperty

Count us in also

Always willing to help out and also looking for subs in the Dayton, OH area. Email me: [email protected] for more info.

Anything we can do to help each other out benefits all of us.


----------



## J&JProperty

Count us in also

Always willing to help out and also looking for subs in the Dayton, OH area. Email me: [email protected] for more info.

Anything we can do to help each other out benefits all of us.


----------



## hillworks7669

I would love to pull some Ford`s out. LOL Count me in.

Hillworks 
(217) 759-9100


----------



## Snow Biz Inc.

Always willing to help any contractor in Greater Cleveland area and suburbs. Have 15 trucks, 1 V Spreader, 1 EZ 8 Spreader.

Snow Biz Inc.
216-398-0723 office
216-741-6731 fax


----------



## flmusj

Always willing to help. I have Equipment in Roaring Spring Pa. and Remington In. Just call my direct office # 814-224-6907.


----------



## Icefisher

Hey great idea..
(hope were still to reply to this post)
Well I'm just a one man band but looking to help or sub.
Rob 
Youngwood pa.
southeast of Pittsburgh
724-925-2772
Hope this post dont jinks us for snow


----------



## OffRoadPlow

*In as Needed*

Please feel free to count me in, I can email the information that you need, I am in the Lansing Michigan area, just wating on insureance, so I could only pull some one out as of today, should be insured by the 2nd.... Just email me at [email protected] and I can send the information.... Great idea.


----------



## drobson

I'm willing to help out where I can. Phone and email on my website.

/Dan

http://www.robsonindustries.net


----------



## 66Construction

I'm in.
Always willing to lend a hand and you never know when you might need one yourself!
[email protected]
Casey


----------



## rockcrusher4x4

Count me in, always happy to lend a helping hand when needed.
Not to many, (that I have seen on here) in my area.
Could help when our accounts are done,or if no snow.
2 trucks with tailgate salters
Joe
[email protected]


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm in, i dont know how close anyone is to me in Peoria, however...
I am usually pretty busy during a storm, but if someone needs a pull or something like that, or a hand with cleanups afterwards i'd be more than happy to lend a hand.

John
231-8637


----------



## johngus

i'm in long island,can help after my route.always looking for [email protected]


----------



## Rooster

Count me in, Thanks for coming up with the idea Chuck!

Rick


----------



## Chuck Smith

JoelB is the one who suggested it. Thaks Joel!

It's one of those things that makes you say "Now WHY didn't I think of that!"

~Chuck


----------



## WHITE=GREEN

count me in, although i see noone yet from my area. will help however i can as trucks become available.


----------



## Big Todd

Good idea.

Like others, we are pretty booked up with work, but if someone has an emergency and we're caught up, I'd be happy to help.

(Although the two guys near me that post here regularly know that already).

Happy New Year all!  & be safe!


----------



## Joel B.

Wow! What a response, way to go guys! I am a little concerned that I don't see any fellow Minnesotans on the list. Where is that "Minnesota Nice"?

Joel B.


----------



## UHLGS

Sounds good to me; anyone located in the Harrisburg/Carlisle PA area needing any help; don't hesitate to call; 717-385-8535. As the trucks get free we'd be glad to help out.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

Hey joel theres aleast me on here I think I have see another guy on here. let me know if you need any help when or if it ever snows here  my numbers in my profile.


----------



## Aspen Snow

Will to help out any one in the Sussex County, New Jersey area.

Also looking for subs with plowtrucks, skidsteers, tractors with pullplow, and ATVs' with plow.

Aspen Environmental Companies, LLC
973-764-7600


----------



## ceaman

Hey Chuck howscome you didnt think of this sooner?


----------



## timsjeep

Not many here on plowsite, but I'm trying to get more. Tim


----------



## dozer

Have two trucks, can travel freely depending on situation,have a sis-in-law in South Bend with a extra bed if anyone up that way needs help.Mainly 60-70 mile range of Fort Wayne Good Luck. Dan Krill 260-693-6414


----------



## SnowCrow

Fantastic idea!! As soon as I free up I'd be glad to help out. I'm usually in the Morris/Somerset/Hunterdon county area of New Jersey. 


Wade Nulton
908-892-3216


----------



## landman

We're in Union County NJ and also service Middlesex County. We have a full fleet of trucks (10 of our own and 4 subs). All of our trucks have plows and v-boxes with a capacity of 3 to 3 1/2 yards and our single axles have underbody tailgate spreaders with the capacity of holding 10 yards at a time. We also have a backhoe and bobcat available for stacking snow. We stock usually 50 to 80 ton of rocksalt at a time and bulk sand at our yard which is also available for sale as well as 80 lb bags of Peladow calcium chloride. Call our office or email for more details.


----------

